

Ask HN: Best coffee shops/daytime hacker hangouts in San Francisco? - billclerico

I find myself camping out in SF quite frequently between meetings trying to get work done.  I'm getting tired of Starbucks and Peets.  Any good places with ample wifi &#38; power outlets?
======
omakase
There are a bunch of coworking spaces in the city. I think all have monthly
fees, but you can drop in and check them out:

<http://citizenspace.us/> <http://www.parisoma.com/>
<http://www.sandboxsuites.com/>

Panera in SOMA is right beside the caltrain and has lots of outlets.

